# Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?



## Hanno (11. März 2008)

Hi Leute!
Ich wollte mir für diese saison vielleicht Boilies von BLB kaufen, wollte aber vorher nochmal fragen, welche Erfahrungen ihr damit gemacht habt und ob ihr sie empfehlen könnt!? 
Gruß Hanno


----------



## tarpoon (11. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

ich empfehle dringend sie suchfunktion...

gruß heiko


----------



## cipro2003 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Moin ich kann dir die Fruity Thrill nur empfehlen...Grilled Kangaroo habe ich mir jetzt besorgt aber noch nicht gefischt machen aber einen sehr guten Eindruck!
gruß Frank


----------



## Carpkiller07 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105105&highlight=Black+Label+Baits

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83375&highlight=Black+Label+Baits

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47334&highlight=Black+Label+Baits

Empfelenswerte Sorten:
Drunken Monkey
Fruity Thrill


----------



## hummel. (12. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

hu,
meiner meinung nach sind das die besten ready mades aber jeder hat da andere ansichten .
Naja ein - gibt es bei der härte von den boilies für gewaltwürfe finde ich sie zu weich aber das kann man ja ändern :> 
Mir ist das aber egal da ich die ruten normal nur ablege oder halt net weit werfen muss :>

grüße


----------



## Fishing-Conny (12. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

ich find den burning sun mix einfach nur genial(dem mix kann man sehr gut partikel wie hanf oder eben kleine wasserinsekten aus dem zoohandel hintufügen ... hat mir schon so einige wochenenden gerettet) ....im winter fische ich meißtens die monkey shit boilies


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Also ich finde diese Knödel kommen direkt nach den ready´s von Proline!
Ein sehr guten Boilie ist der Drunken Monkey von BLB!!

probier es einfach aus


----------



## carphunter-sobota (12. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Hallo,
Für mich die BESTEN Kugeln die es gibt...!
Aber für mich einfach zu 'Teuer


----------



## Nikita (12. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Black Label Baits sind suuper boilies, kommen gleich nach mainline und DT-boilies!

gibts eigentlich noch ne Möglichkeit dt-boilies herzubekommen?
kann nirgendwo was finden...


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Der Fisch in meinem Benutzerbild ist auf Fruity Thrill hereingefallen. 
Nette Boilies. Vor allem auch gute Po Ups. Mit Gorilla-Banana habe ich schon gut gefangen.
Unbedingt empfehlenswert.

Marcus


----------



## CS (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Hallo,

Für mich absolut Top Produkte !!
Egal ob die Boilies oder die Mixe einfach nur klasse !!
Darum vertreibe ich die Produkte von BLB ja auch !!

Gruß
Steffen Cornelsen

www.sfv-aurachgruppe.de


----------



## GreenMonsta (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Will den Thread mal wieder aus der versenkung holen.

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir für den kommenden Sommer mit BLB Bolies eindecken soll.
Hat jemand einen Tipp welchen Boilie ich im Sommer fische sollte?
Möchte an einem Kiessee angeln,mit etwas Kraut. Deshalb habe ich auch schon an Popups gedacht. Also wenn ihr mir was empfehlen könnt (Boilies,Dip,Popups) immer raus damit 

lg


----------



## gringo92 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Pop Ups: DB Fluoro´s
Dip: Mach ich mir immer selbst 
Boilies: Successful Baits Birdfood Red
Powder: Cipro
Flavour: Cipro


----------



## GreenMonsta (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*



gringo92 schrieb:


> Pop Ups: DB Fluoro´s
> Dip: Mach ich mir immer selbst
> Boilies: Successful Baits Birdfood Red
> Powder: Cipro
> Flavour: Cipro



Wollte eigentlich was über BLB Produkte wissen ^^


----------



## gringo92 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich was über BLB Produkte wissen ^^



:q:q:q

habe ich auch schon gefischt , bei mir liefen die SB Pillen bisher am besten aber allemal "fischbar" !!!

(fruithy thrill)


----------



## tarpoon (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

probiere scoberry und sweet pineapple, hab noch keine besseren reddys gefischt. als zugabe koch dir etwas mais und gib etwas milchpulver, melasse und eifutter dazu. das hat bis jetzt noch nie versagt. jetzt hab ich aber aus dem nähkästchen geplaudert...


----------



## CarpMetty (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Moin Heiko!
Wie meinst du das? Aus dem Mais, Mlichpulver und co quasi ein Teig machen, oder wie?
In welchen Verhältnis mischt du das denn?
Nimmst du flüssige Melasse?


----------



## gringo92 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

woher bekomme ich eigentlich milchpulver ?


----------



## tarpoon (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

moin metty,

mais schön schlotzig kochen, ca 5 liter je nach bedarf. nach dem kochen zu dem mit wasser bedeckten mais einen ordentlichen schluck melasse geben(ich benutze die von sensas)
anschließend auf diese menge 300-400g vollmilchpulver und eine tüte freßnapf-eifutter(600g) ist wirklich fantastisches futter mit einer schönen wolckenbildung im wasser. wie gesagt hat bei mir noch nie versagt...


----------



## CarpMetty (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Jo Danke!
Hört sich ganz interessant an, werd das auf jeden fall mal austesten!
Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, das "schlotzig" weich kochen ist?


----------



## tarpoon (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

) richtig


----------



## PROLOGIC (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*



> woher bekomme ich eigentlich milchpulver ?


 
Milchpulver bekommst du in jedem Supermarkt und in jeder Drogerie - Bereich Babynahrung.

Ansonsten Vitamealo oder Big C Spray bei nem Gerätehändler.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## gringo92 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Milchpulver bekommst du in jedem Supermarkt und in jeder Drogerie - Bereich Babynahrung.
> 
> Ansonsten Vitamealo oder Big C Spray bei nem Gerätehändler.
> 
> ...



ach das zeug ist das  

was haltet ihr von kaffee weisser ?


----------



## tarpoon (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

nüscht, hat nämlich nichts mit milch zu tun. is pflanzlich...


----------



## atsm123 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

wo bestellt ihr die blb ?


----------



## tarpoon (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

wilkerling hat den besten kurs....


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

ich kann pineapple und white chocolate empfehlen


----------



## Oberregenwurm (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Hallo,

also ich habe schonmal die Burning Sun abgedreht und gefischt!
Kann die echt nur weiter empfehlen. Haben bei mir super Ergebnisse geliefert!
Habe gestern dann noch die Drunken Monkey bestellt, und dazu grob gemalenen Hanf. Damit die eine grobe Struktur bekommen.

Hier mal ein Kurzes Video wie die Burning Sun sich so beim abrollen verhalten! In meinen Augen optimal, würde auch reichen da nur Eier dran zu machen und zu kochen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWjE7aJtL-I

In diesem Sinne Petri Heil!

C&R


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Der Thread ist zwar schon älter -  aber hier meine persönlichen Erfahrungen:

Bestellt hatte ich Anfangs 2010 die Sorten Pineapple und Monkey Shit.

Bis Dato fingen die Pineapple mit abstand die meisten Fische - auf die "Stinker" (dazu gleich mehr) deutlich weniger. Erst dieses Jahr konnte ich 3 Karpfen bis 18 Pfund darauf fangen.

Die Pineapple Boilies sind schön gelb und haben einen sehr guten Gerucht - der ist auch nicht zu intensiv oder so -  finde ich genau richtig.

Bei den Monkey Shit hatte ich mehr erwartet. Gerade wer kürzere Ansitze plant braucht Boilies die im Wasser auffallen. Im gegensatz zum Namen sind die Monkey Shit boilies doch rechts geruchsarm. Daher habe ich meine Hookbaits mit ein wenig Monster Crab Dip bearbeitet. Und siehe da - seit dem ich das mache, fange ich auch hiermit fische.

Aber Boilies sind ja bei jedem Gewässertyp anders zu bewerten.

Sobald meine Boilies alle sind, werde ich aber BLB erstmal den Rücken kehren und bei SB Boilies ordern.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## cyberpeter (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Hallo Sascha,

wenn eine Murmel nicht so stark "stinkt" ist das normalerweise ein "Indiz" dafür, dass man bei der Herstellung nicht viel Flavour eingesetzt hat. Mit "normalen" Rohstoffen bekommt man einen wirklich sehr intensiv riechenden Boilie auch nicht hin. 

Wenn man diese in größeren Mengen und längerfristig anfüttern will und nicht nur ein paar Boilies um den Hakenköder würde ich sogar solche "nichtstinker" Boilies bevorzugen, denn ob eine solche Menge an Flavour in den Kugeln dem Karpfen auf Dauer bekommt - ich habe das zumindest meine Zweifel.

Beim Hakenköder bzw. kleinen Mengen um den Hakenköder schaut es evtl. anders aus. Hier ist es meist so, dass der Karpfen den Köder bevorzugt, der ihm als erster "auffällt". Hier kann also ein stark riechender Hakenköder von Vorteil sein vorallem wenn man nur kurze Ansitze macht.

Allerdings kann der Schuß auch "nach hinten losgehen" wenn schon andere Angler an diesem Gewässer viel mit solchen stark geflavourten Boilies in großen Mengen angefüttert haben und es den Karpfen nicht bekommen hat. Dann wird ein Karpfen solche Köder eher meiden. Gleiches gilt, wenn an dem Gewässer ein starker Angeldruck herrscht und die Karpfen mit so behandelten Boilies als Hakenköder evtl. mehrfach schon "schlechte Erfahrungen" gemacht haben.

Deshalb hilft nur eins - ausprobieren.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*

Hallo peter,

das hast du treffend geschrieben. Ich stelle mir jedesmal beim Angeln die Grätchenfrage, ob und wie ein Karpfen sein Futter wahrnimmt.

Zum einen fange ich auf auffällige Köder mehr und schneller - zum anderen ist das ja für Karpfen ungewöhnlich.

Aber da ich ja eh nur kurze Ansitze mache, brauche ich eine hohe Lockwirkung.....


----------



## cyberpeter (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Black Label Baits?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Aber da ich ja eh nur kurze Ansitze mache, brauche ich eine hohe Lockwirkung.....



Aber was glaubst Du wie hoch die Lockwirkung eines einzelnen Boilies, selbst wenn er wochenlang in Dip eingelegt war oder komplett "überflavourt" ist, denn ist... Er wird Dir keine Karpfen aus 100 Meter Entfernung anlocken.

Du hast ihn, wenn Du sonst nicht angefüttert hast, nur deshalb gefangen, weil dein Boilie genau oder in unmittelbarer Nähe der Freßrute bzw. eines Freßplatzes gelegen hat (Optimalfall) und natürlich weil der Geschmack dem Karpfen zugesagt hat. Dann bringt ein geruchsintensiverer Boilie im Normalfall schon Vorteile. 

Wäre der Boilie jetzt aber ein paar Meter neben dieser Route  gelegen und wäre evtl. optisch nicht so sichtbar wäre der Karpfen vermutlich vorbeigeschwommen. Das konnte ich bei unserem kleinen Vereinsgewässer schon einige male beobachten, da sich dort ein guter Platz sehr nah am Ufer in ca. einem Meter Wassertiefe befindet. Da haben auch keine noch so stark gedippten Boilies gehofen. Nur Popup haben das ein oder andere mal "geholfen".

Geht man jedoch her und macht den Köderstandort attraktiver und besser "sichtbar" z.B. in dem man Futter um den Köder legt (ausprobiert mit schnellauflösenden Stickmixen aus Grundfutter und Pellets mit etwas Flavour in PVA) ändert der Karpfen sogar seine Route und wendet sich diesem Platz zu. Dann braucht braucht man auch keine zu stark riechenden Köder verwenden die unter umständen den ein oder anderen erfahrenen (großen) Karpfen abschrecken könnten.

Gruß Peter


----------

